# best wood material for making kitchen cabinets.



## jambone (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I am finally sick of these junk cabinets that came with my house.
Need some advice on the best materials. I've made couple of wall cabinets and a pantry using 3/4 plywood. I thought maybe I could get by with something a little less heavy... or maybe not. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Best
Jambone


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

You can use 1/2", but you might want to install angle iron (aluminum) in the bottom and top lip to reinforce the joint. For upper rhe top one is easy, since you'll have a crown area beyond the horizontal. The bottom is more difficult since anyone peaking under will see the reinforcement.

The reason most cabinets are 3/4" is because they are made of particle board surfaced with a veneer. Ply is significantly stronger and more flexible. Another consideration is the face frame, that extra 1/4"+/- is helpful for the glue surface.

My thought though is the price difference between 1/2 and 3/4 isn't enough to have to deal with the additional hassle of reinforcing the corners. If installation is the primary concern then you can go for "French" cleats or one of the 3rd hand helper systems, both methods work well.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*what i do*

I usually build about 5-7 kitchens a year and alot of vanitys. All of my construction consists of 3/4" prefinished maple/birch plywood and solid wood face frames. I use rabbits and dados for all the joints. IMO prefinished ply is the way to go. No need to finish the insides of cabinets. I use 1/2" for the backs on base cabinets and 3/4" for the backs on upper cabinets. That eliminates the need for screw strips on upper cabinets, and makes for cleaner look. Good luck

jraks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For the cabinet construction and shelves, 3/4" plywood, and 1/4" for backs. Hangrail screw strips can be mounted aft of the back if seeing it is not desired.


----------



## jambone (Jun 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> For the cabinet construction and shelves, 3/4" plywood, and 1/4" for backs. Hangrail screw strips can be mounted aft of the back if seeing it is not desired.


Thanks Cabinetman Ever build any faceless cabinets


----------



## jambone (Jun 26, 2010)

NathanT said:


> You can use 1/2", but you might want to install angle iron (aluminum) in the bottom and top lip to reinforce the joint. For upper rhe top one is easy, since you'll have a crown area beyond the horizontal. The bottom is more difficult since anyone peaking under will see the reinforcement.
> 
> The reason most cabinets are 3/4" is because they are made of particle board surfaced with a veneer. Ply is significantly stronger and more flexible. Another consideration is the face frame, that extra 1/4"+/- is helpful for the glue surface.
> 
> My thought though is the price difference between 1/2 and 3/4 isn't enough to have to deal with the additional hassle of reinforcing the corners. If installation is the primary concern then you can go for "French" cleats or one of the 3rd hand helper systems, both methods work well.


Thanks NathanT... Any thoughts on faceless cabinets,,


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jambone said:


> Thanks Cabinetman Ever build any faceless cabinets



If you mean frameless, yes mostly frameless.


----------

